# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  "Одно окно"

## Akasey

Раньше не задумывался о этом принципе, но при оформлении квартиры пришлось вплотную столкнуться с этим "окном". Мнение о нём осталось крайне отрицательное. Чтоб набрать справок, мне приходилось метаться по всем инстанциям самому, ПЛАТИТЬ абсолютно за все справки!!! А сталкивались ли вы с этим "окном"? и какое впечатление о нём осталось???

----------


## Sanych

Да. Сталкивался. И вот моё мнение. Раньше надо было по разу в 10 кабинетов ходить, теперь в один 10 раз. Мозгов у чинуш наших так и не хватило понять, что подразумевается в цивилизованном мире под формулировкой "Правило одного окна" или как её называют на западе - "Правило одной двери".
Что бы нашим было понятно как работать, надо было назвать - "Правило двух приходов". Первый раз ты пришёл и изложил свое дело. Второй раз пришёл и забрал все документы. А поработать должны конторы между собой и по своим каналам. А не сидеть с умным видом и наглую рожу строить.

----------


## Akasey

во-во

мне приходилось идти в исполком за справкой, так меня оттуда отправили в ЖЕС за другой, а в ЖЭСе сказали пока не пропишешся не дадим, дальше в паспортный стол. И всё обратным чередом. И за каждую справку ещё платить надо было. С таким намёком что типа если есть деньги квартиру покупать, то заплати ещё немного.

----------


## vova230

У нас "Одно окно" превратилось в "Одни двери" когда искусственно создаются очереди из тех, кому нужно просто какую-то подпись или никому не нужную справку. Главное очередную птичку в отчет поставить, а как люди с этим будут жить никому не важно.

----------

